# Garmin Edge 200 memory full



## Iainj837 (17 Dec 2017)

I have a Garmin 200 and it came up with memory full, I have tried factory settings but the ride history is still there.
How do I delete the old history ?


----------



## Brandane (17 Dec 2017)

It's a pain as you have to delete 1 ride at a time.
1. Press bottom left button (history).
2. Use bottom right button to scroll down to "all rides".
3. Press bottom left button to select.
4. Press bottom left again to select whatever ride you want to delete (you can scroll through them with the right hand buttons).
5. Once a ride is selected, press bottom left (options) then scroll down with bottom right to "delete ride".
6. Press bottom left to "select". It will then ask you if you're sure you want to delete! Bottom right for "yes".
It will then take you back to step 4 where you can select another ride and repeat steps 5 and 6.

Once you find your rhythm it's quite easy as you just press bottom left twice, bottom right twice, bottom left once, bottom right once. And repeat.....


----------



## sight-pin (17 Dec 2017)

Plug it into your PC, This PC, double click the Garmin icon, click on the files bit and you can delete loads at a time IIRC.


----------



## Iainj837 (17 Dec 2017)

I thought ad much, I know what I'm doing tonight


----------



## HLaB (17 Dec 2017)

Brandane said:


> It's a pain as you have to delete 1 ride at a time.
> 1. Press bottom left button (history).
> 2. Use bottom right button to scroll down to "all rides".
> 3. Press bottom left button to select.
> ...


Plug it into a PC and you can delete multiple files


----------



## Brandane (17 Dec 2017)

sight-pin said:


> Plug it into your PC, This PC, double click the Garmin icon, click on the files bit and you can delete loads at a time IIRC.





HLaB said:


> Plug it into a PC and you can delete multiple files



Wish I had known this years ago! 
I now mainly use an Explore 820, but still occasionally the Edge 200. Will bear the above in mind to save my thumbs .


----------



## Iainj837 (18 Dec 2017)

Brandane said:


> Wish I had known this years ago!
> I now mainly use an Explore 820, but still occasionally the Edge 200. Will bear the above in mind to save my thumbs .


This i


Brandane said:


> It's a pain as you have to delete 1 ride at a time.
> 1. Press bottom left button (history).
> 2. Use bottom right button to scroll down to "all rides".
> 3. Press bottom left button to select.
> ...





sight-pin said:


> Plug it into your PC, This PC, double click the Garmin icon, click on the files bit and you can delete loads at a time IIRC.


I will be trying this tonight


----------



## fatjel (19 Dec 2017)

Open folder called Garmin
Open folder called Activities 
Delete everything


----------

